# hi i make blankets and toys for animal shelters :)



## loobyloucreations (Feb 21, 2015)

Good morning  

I have been making blankets and toys for the main animal charities and recently fir local independent animal rescues.

You can see what i make here

loobyloucreations.wordpress.com

So i have been buying yarn as i can afford it basically the odd ball here and there

I was wondering if anyone knew of places to get it super cheap or any help at all, i have contacted a few shops etc and they have told me because i am one person they will not help as i can not give them the publicity they would like to gain.

So i have been receiving donations of yarn from friends but it is going fast!

I just would love any help as to what i could do as i am disabled and this is really helping me with confidence, positivity and helping me connect with people and i really want to continue 

Looby


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

What a shame! I gave away about 3 large garden sacks full of wool about eight months ago. I advertised on Freegle, so perhaps you could ask or keep looking in there


----------



## loobyloucreations (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you! I shall go and take a look now as i did not know about that site, i had a look elsewhere such as gumtree etc and people want silly amounts of money for there bits they have leftover! 

Someone wanted £80 for some and it must of only cost the £20 brand new


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It might be worth looking in charity shops. I donated loads of leftover oddments to a local one when I moved a few years ago.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

We have a charity shop as well, and usually have wool in, also loads of knitting needles for some reason!

Also, try The Works if you have one locally, they quite often have cheap wool/yarn in


----------



## loobyloucreations (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you! Once i feel well enough i will get my hubby to take me round the charity shops, i have seen yarn in some before wanting £2 for 25g of acrylic yarn, £5 for a 100g ball so i will see if they have come back down to earth yet!!

I think it is because of the area i live in though one shop had designer goods in and were charging near enough rrp on items that were worn. Maybe i will get lucky


----------

